
Show HN: MTR.CSS – Hong Kong MTR Station Colors as CSS Variables - mtrcss
http://metrocolor.live?hn_noflag
======
helb
1\. Why?

2\. Your page is broken in Firefox. There's some invalid HTML (unclosed form
tags), so maybe FF is more strict than Chrome…

